# Lenovo con ssd 250 gb 8 gb di ram conscigli

## mattylux

Salve a tutti sono un paio di anni che non installo gentoo ma ora è tornato il momento volevo prima di iniziare  se posso installare gentoo interamente nella ssd non ho altri dischi tanto meno HDD.  La domanda cambia qualcosa se partiziono normalmente il disco ssd? E ci installo gentoo? Ci sono cose particolari da fare sulla ssd?

Aspetto un vostro consiglio.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Bentornato in gentoo.

Tutto quello che devi sapere sugli SSD lo trovi sulla relativa pagina wiki.

Attualmente ho due sistemi gentoo su ssd e uso fstrim e TMPDIR su tmpfs (se hai abbastanza ram).

----------

